# My personal best!!!



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

After being sick all day Monday with the flu, I decided to give it a go on Tuesday, even though I was a bit under the weather yet. So I hit the woods around 7am. I walked in and hit the box call and just like that two gobbles. So I got setup and called lightly and everytime I called they gobbled. About 20 minutes later out step two beautiful gobblers at about 80 yards. So I hit the box call and nothing, they begin working at a slight angle towards me and thats when I made the decision that these birds aren't gonna get close enough to me. So when they got behind a tree, I stood up took 3 steps and picked out the lead turkey and on cue he stops and I drilled him at 60 yards with my mossberg 835. He ended up weighing 25lbs. 11.25 beard and 1 inch hooks. This is my second bird of the year, my first was a 15lbs. jake taken at 48 yards on opening day.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

nice shot at 60 yards...personally do not shoot over 40
nice bird and congrats


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

what kind of gun are you shooting? I was shooting 3.5inch in a mossberg 835. Thats why I shot that far cause I confident I would hit him, other wise I wouldnt of taken the shot!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I patterned my gun out to 75 yards and am confident that I will down any gobbler at that distance. I am shooting 3.5 inch mags with a patternmaster extended range choke tube. dropped one bird with it at 65 yards with no problem. what kind of choke were you using? either way good shot and congrats on the bird...i'm in search of my 2nd of the season. Hunting opening day of PA season Saturday, hopefully I'll hit the goal of 3 birds this season!!!


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Im sure of the name of the choke tube, but its an extra full choke. Yea with these turkey guns, its not that hard to take a bird at long distances. Good luck the rest of the year!!!


----------

